# postscript from quark



## mspain77 (Mar 22, 2006)

okay. i have a epson photostylus 1280 and i'm trying to print a resume for a friend from quark passport 6.5. for some reason it's not giving my .eps files the proper postscript treatment--they look all pixelated. do i need to get a new PPD or something. also, my preview in quark is very bad. at work i was able to change it to high res preview, but i can't figure out how i did it from home. help


----------



## elander (Mar 23, 2006)

Try exporting a PDF instead, and print that from Preview. The printer is not a PostScript printer, so it really isn't the printers fault, it's the printing system in QXP / Mac OS X that is acting up. You'll get the same problems in InDesign and Illustrator. The PDF detour solves that problem. I've set up a folder, and attached a folder action to it that automatically prints all files that are put inside, and then moves them to the Trash. I simply export my PDFs to that folder and the result is virtually the same as if I had printed them directly...

You could of course spring for a software RIP, for an Epson printer I guess the obvious choice would be PowerRIP, but that'll set you back $199. My solution is cheaper...


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks elander.  I actually don't have this problem printing from Illustrator, which is where I created the native .eps files.  I know that I can print from elsewhere, but I would like to be able to print nice proofs from my printer before I collect and outsource a Quark job to a print shop.  I actually JUST started using Quark and InDesign for layout.  It's easy for  me, but I just wish it was as easy at home as it is at work.
So, being that Illustrator doesn't react the same, could it be merely a setting in Quark or something else?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2006)

If you're printing from Quark make sure you have OPI for images turned off. Make sure your images are only 300dpi CMYK tifs for best results. Print pdf files.


----------



## elander (Mar 23, 2006)

I think the problem is that your printer isn't a PostScript printer: instead of sending the PostScript part of the EPS, QXP simply sends the preview image instead. Not that it would help to send the PS part though, since the printer can't handle that anyway. Try the PDF detour, I'm pretty sure it'll work.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 23, 2006)

elander said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that your printer isn't a PostScript printer: instead of sending the PostScript part of the EPS, QXP simply sends the preview image instead.


This is exactly what's happening.  Quark's been this way ever since I can remember.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay.  Though I don't have that problem with any Adobe apps. (go adobe!), it must be something within quark and the way it talks to the printer.  that's okay, i've recreated most of my quark files (only about 5-6) in InDesign, and that seems to work just fine, plus I like the interface a little better.  what do you guys think about InDesign as oppossed to Quark?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a die-hard Quark user through and through, but I have used InDesign as well, and it is most definitely a viable alternative.  It seems to be gaining more and more popularity every day -- most of my printing agencies are all "Adobe" printers now... they still support and suggest Quark, but have absolutely no trouble with Adobe-branded workflows.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 28, 2006)

I was raised on QuarkXPress since version 3.  I've loved it and I've hated it.

Since Indesign came out, I've not been in the page layout biz, so I've only had tinkering-level experience with it.  Tho, at my current job, the media lab SWEARS by it over Quark.  Of course, if i learned it, I'd have to learn my keyboard shortcuts all over again (so...so many shortcuts).  But InDesign's interface is clean and functional.  

Indesign is quickly replacing Quark as the industry standard.  Now, Quark has Quark 7.0 in beta right now, and it's got some nice improvements.  But I still think they stopped progressing in the late 90's.  InDesign knowledge is going to be very useful in the future.  

The design-for-print industry is always changing and new demands are made monthly.  Adobe has done a good job responding to those, while Quark hasn't, to put it simply (perhaps bitterly).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmmm... was there something you wanted to ask about "postscript from quark"?

I don't see how your thread title fits your message... or whether you had a question at all... ???

[Edit: Whoa, I must really have gotten up on the wrong side of the bed today... for some reason, it appeared as if ra3ndy's last message was the first post in this thread... please ignore my for today!  ]


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 28, 2006)

Quark bad. InDesign good. 

Quark's pdfs are truly from the stone age.


----------



## racer808 (Mar 28, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I'm a die-hard Quark user through and through, but I have used InDesign as well, and it is most definitely a viable alternative.  It seems to be gaining more and more popularity every day -- most of my printing agencies are all "Adobe" printers now... they still support and suggest Quark, but have absolutely no trouble with Adobe-branded workflows.



ditto...everything eldiablo says. am doing the slow conversion to ID from QXP as well. smooth interaction btwn illustrator and photoshop nice too. like, who DOESN'T use PS?! adobe acrobat weakest member of the family tho...


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 29, 2006)

ra3ndy said:
			
		

> Of course, if i learned it, I'd have to learn my keyboard shortcuts all over again (so...so many shortcuts).  But InDesign's interface is clean and functional.



Not only that, but if you know Illustrator you already know a lot of InDesign's keyboard shortcuts. And you'll have smaller pdfs!


----------



## mdnky (Mar 30, 2006)

I switched to ID at version 1.5&#8212;glad I did it.  Most of the companies I've been involved with have switched also, especially those who moved up to OS X.  

I'd be surprised if Quark makes it past another few versions...they'll still trying to catch up to InDesign 2.0 (which Adobe has released CS, CS2 and soon [1/2 to 1 year] CS3 since).


----------

